# Worms



## Heat2Glo (Aug 17, 2016)

Is it normal to have worms on a springtail culture?


----------



## Umbra (Nov 29, 2013)

Those look like either nematodes or whiteworms (Enchytraeus albidus). Nematodes, depending on species can be either harmless or harmful to your springtail culture, whiteworms are harmless.


----------



## Heat2Glo (Aug 17, 2016)

Well they are really thin and small are in water of the lid or on the sides of the containers. All my springtail's are alive and blooming . Should I still be concern ? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

